# TE Transmitter Questions



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am considering purchasing this TE system and have some Questions.

My engines have a QSI decoder in them, do I need to add a receiver in each engine or will the QSI work?

If any of you use this device, do you like it? what do you not like about it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI is a multi-mode decoder. It senses the power given to it, and either responds to DC or to DCC. The pulsed output of the trackside TE you show will confuse the QSI, unless you switch the output to "linear"... then it outputs DC and the QSI will work fine. 

The reason I bring this up, is that there are some generations of trackside TE's that do not have the PWC/Linear switch. 

Make sure you have this. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

What Greg posted above is of course absolutely correct, however............ 

It seems from your original post: 
My engines have a QSI decoder in them, do I need to add a receiver in each engine or will the QSI work? 

asking about a receiver per engine that you may think the TE will control each engine individually via the QSI decoder, that is not the case. 
To control each engine individually you need a proper DCC system, with the TE in the linear mode and the QSI decoder switched to DC operation you get essentially the same type of analog operation as if the QSI decoder wasn't present. 

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, if you are running the loco from the TE (set in linear output mode), then the QSI will act like you used it on straight DC from your MRC unit, EXCEPT that you cannot trigger sounds with the "direction switch" on the TE. This is because the TE will not instantly reverse the track polarity like the MRC will... the TE slowly comes to zero volts before reversing. 

Now, if you are using the QSI "Quantum Engineer" to control the QSI on DC, then if you run the output of the Aristo TE into the QE, it will control the sounds remotely as before. 

I'm guessing this is one of the things you were curious about Jason, but just guessing here. 

So MRC >> TE >> QE >> track 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok let me try and clear this up.

I do not plan on using my MRC or QE at all. I was thinking that could start over with DCC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the picture above, I see TE Receiver... understood... 

What is "Receiver" above it? 

My first paragraph in my last post is what you need to consider... you will not have a way to control the sounds unless you add something to quickly reverse the track polarity. The TE will not do it... Use the QE as I described, or there is another way using an accessory receiver if you need wireless control of sounds, I built a unit that the TE transmitter can control that did short horn, long horn, and bell... 

Regards, Greg


----------

